# perda ou perca?



## Ricardo Tavares

Sem mudar de assunto, o título deste tema não deveria ser: (A) Per_d_a do artigo definido com pronomes pessoais ?

RT


----------



## Vanda

Só para deixar registrado, o uso de _perca _é popular:  perda, prejuízo, dano.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Vanda said:


> Só para deixar registrado, o uso de _perca _é popular:  perda, prejuízo, dano.


Ué ... essa eu confesso que não entendi. Como assim "perca" é aceita popularmente ? Somente conheço "perca" como tempo verbal (presente do subjuntivo -> (para que) eu perca, tu percas, ele perca, nós percamos, vós percais, eles percam).

No Michaelis aprece esta definição (Sinônimos/Antônimos)
perda
sf 1 extravio, descaminho, sumiço. Ex: A perda dos documentos. A: encontro. 2 prejuízo, dano. Ex: As perdas dos comerciantes foram grandes. A: ganho. 3 privação, supressão, ausência. Ex: A perda de memória foi causada pelo golpe que recebeu na cabeça. 4 morte, falecimento, óbito. Ex: Lamentamos a perda de seu pai. A: nascimento.

A palavra "perca" ele não encontrou.

Quando leio ou escuto alquém escrevendo ou falando perca, quando "desejava" dizer "perda", imagino logo um erro crasso de linguagem, sem aceitação, inclusive popularmente.
Vanda, está segura que é como você disse acima ???


----------



## Pedrovski

Em Portugal o termo "perca" é sinónimo de "perda". Não é nenhum erro nem faz parte somente da linguagem coloquial.


----------



## Vanda

O Aurélio já registra o uso, observando, logicamente, que é popular.
hehehe, Sou macaca velha: não ponho a mão em cumbuca antes de ter olhado dentro. hihihi


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Meu Deus !!! Como se aprende aqui neste fórum .... (agora, cá entre nós, vou continuar evitando o uso de "perca", quando quiser dizer "perda"). Esses portugueses .... (brincadeirinha, hein...)

Obrigado.


----------



## Makumbera

Isso é muito normal e NÃO é incorreto. 
Parem de ver fenômenos linguísticos como coisas incorretas. Me entristece (entristece-me para os puristas) saber que muita gente ainda pensa assim, que viagem...


----------



## Alentugano

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Meu Deus !!! Como se aprende aqui neste fórum .... (agora, cá entre nós, vou continuar evitando o uso de "perca", quando quiser dizer "perda"). Esses portugueses .... (brincadeirinha, hein...)
> 
> Obrigado.


 
Oi,
o uso de "perca", em Portugal, é desaconselhado na linguagem escrita. Como já foi dito, trata-se de linguagem popular.


----------



## Makumbera

Eu sempre usei "perda", "perca" é bem raro de se ouvir por aqui.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Makumbera said:


> Eu sempre usei "perda", "perca" é bem raro de se ouvir por aqui.


Pessoalmente, quando eu escuto alguém falando assim por aqui (coisa rara), vou logo pensando que se trata de alguém com poucas letras, que não estudou direito e que não teve uma boa educação em casa ....

RT


----------



## Pedrovski

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Pessoalmente, quando eu escuto alguém falando assim por aqui (coisa rara), vou logo pensando que se trata de alguém com poucas letras, que não estudou direito e que não teve uma boa educação em casa ....
> 
> RT




Meu caro, acho que tu não devias julgar pessoas por idiosincrasias no vocabulário. A menos que te queiras superiorizar intencionalmente, que julgo não ser o caso.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Pedrovski said:


> Meu caro, acho que tu não devias julgar pessoas por idiosincrasias no vocabulário. A menos que te queiras superiorizar intencionalmente, que julgo não ser o caso.



Acho que você não me entendeu bem. Explico: se escuto alguém falando "nós vai", sem querer, sem prestar atenção aos meus pensamentos, saberei que esta pessoa não aprendeu direito o idioma. Algo parecido ocorre quando escuto "perca" ao invés de "perda". É intintivo e não se trata de sentir-me superior, é apenas um fato.
Saudações.


----------



## Outsider

Também não me soa bem o uso de "perca" em vez de "perda" (substantivo), apesar de estar dicionarizado.


----------



## Pedrovski

Eu já percebi que "perca" é um termo coloquial, o Jazyk muito amávelmente teve a paciência para me indicar isso.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Pedrovski said:


> Eu já percebi que "perca" é um termo coloquial, o Jazyk muito amávelmente teve a paciência para me indicar isso.



Repito e insisto: No Brasil não é um termo coloquial é simplesmente ERRADO !!


----------



## Outsider

Ricardo, está no Aurélio... 

Embora eu não goste de "perca" como substantivo, não me atreveria a dizer que é errado -- pelo menos em frente de muitas pessoas. Há demasiadas que dizem "perca" em vez de "perda" por aqui. 

E, no fundo, a culpa da confusão é da língua poortuguesa: quem a mandou fazer este verbo irregular?


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Outsider said:


> Ricardo, está no Aurélio...
> 
> Embora eu não goste de "perca" como substantivo, não me atreveria a dizer que é errado -- pelo menos em frente de muitas pessoas. Há demasiadas que dizem "perca" em vez de "perda" por aqui.
> 
> E, no fundo, a culpa da confusão é da língua poortuguesa: quem a mandou fazer este verbo irregular?



Ok. Vou investigar melhor e depois retorno. De antemão, peço desculpas se estiver equivocado, mas será uma GRANDE surpresa para mim. Perca, hunf !!


----------



## Marcio Afonso

Pessoal, acho que não devemos optar pela condescendência. Existem diversas formas _alternativas_ que estão dicionarizadas mas ainda são consideradas "erros graves" por muitas pessoas. Não que esse seja o caso de _perca. _Eu, inclusive, já usei a palavra escrita dessa maneira várias vezes - sendo corrigido em quase todas.

Eu sei que ninguém afirmou, mas muitas vezes dá a entender que, desde que a forma esteja no dicionário (ainda que com o estigma do uso popular), ela pode ser indiscriminadamente usada sem perigo de correções/retaliações.

Pense em um professor que corrige provas em um Vestibular. Vocês acham que ele iria considerar a palavra _perca _correta?


----------



## Pedrovski

Mas Marcio, as realidades linguísticas para Portugal e Brasil são, para o bem ou para o mal, diferentes.

Por exemplo, a sua frase:

" Pense *em um* professor que corrige provas em um Vestibular. Vocês acham que ele iria considerar a palavra _perca _correta?"

No início, quando primeiro encontrei este fórum, fazia-me impressão ver "em um" no lugar de "num" mas depressa percebi que essa era a de facto forma de escrever dos brasileiros.

Mas qualquer professor de português aqui corrigiria isso com um "num".


----------



## Outsider

Pedrovski said:


> Mas Marcio, as realidades linguísticas para Portugal e Brasil são, para o bem ou para o mal, diferentes.


No que diz respeito a _perca/perda_, é a mesmíssima coisa. Pensei que já tinha deixado isso claro...


----------



## Macunaíma

Pedrovski said:


> Por exemplo, a sua frase:
> 
> " Pense *em um* professor que corrige provas em um Vestibular. Vocês acham que ele iria considerar a palavra _perca _correta?"
> 
> Mas qualquer professor de português aqui corrigiria isso com um "num".


 
Mas como pode uma contração se tornar obrigatória? Aqui até se poderia usar *num*, mas acho que por uma questão de clareza a maioria das pessoas opta por escrever *em um*. Em Portugal seria considerado ERRADO escrever *em um* ?


----------



## Outsider

Macunaíma said:


> Mas como pode uma contração se tornar obrigatória?


Do, da, no, na... 



Macunaíma said:


> Aqui até se poderia usar *num*, mas acho que por uma questão de clareza a maioria das pessoas opta por escrever *em um*. Em Portugal seria considerado ERRADO escrever *em um* ?


Aquele "em um" que o Petrovski escreveu a negrito, não.


----------



## Macunaíma

Nossa, Out, muito bem lembrado !!!! Como pude?! De qualquer forma, estou aliviado em saber que nós não somos considerados uns aborígenes pelos portugueses por escrever algo como *em um*.


----------



## Outsider

Antes pelo contrário, o cuidado que têm em evitar as contracções até dá um tom mais formal à maneira como vocês escrevem.
Mas é certo que às vezes nos soa pouco natural. Por exemplo, o segundo "em um" na frase do Petrovski, "em um Vestibular", é coisa que não vai ouvir nem ler em Portugal. Para nós é "num", e pronto.


----------



## ronanpoirier

Eu sempre contraio. Hehehehe

Mas no vestibular que eu fiz, eu errei uma questão de português por ter marcado a questão que tinha todas as formas contraídas. 

Existe alguma regra sobre isso?


----------



## Outsider

A regra mais universal é que não se devem fazer contracções na fronteira entre duas orações distintas, na escrita.

_Tenho vontade de a convidar para jantar. 
Tenho vontade da convidar para jantar. 

Fiquei chateado por a porta estar fechada. 
Fiquei chateado pela porta estar fechada. 
_
Se bem que ao falar às vezes se faz a contracção à mesma.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Outsider said:


> A regra mais universal é que não se devem fazer contracções na fronteira entre duas orações distintas, na escrita.
> 
> _Tenho vontade de a convidar para jantar.
> Tenho vontade da convidar para jantar.
> 
> _


_

Mas, Out, neste (em este) caso, o "a" não é um artigo. Até onde sei as contrações se dão pela (por a ) junção de uma preposição com um artigo ... não é assim ?_


----------



## Outsider

Certo, o meu primeiro exemplo não era dos melhores. Por isso que puxei pela cabeça para arranjar outro. 
Mas acho que já ouvi _dizer_ "Tenho vontade d'a convidar para jantar", mesmo sendo o _a_ um pronome neste caso.


----------



## Vanda

> Eu sei que ninguém afirmou, mas muitas vezes dá a entender que, desde que a forma esteja no dicionário (ainda que com o estigma do uso popular), ela pode ser indiscriminadamente usada sem perigo de correções/retaliações.


 
Eu não vejo desse jeito. Estar dicionarizado dá a entender que a língua reconhece que tal forma existe (e o que existe informalmente hoje, pode ser o formal amanhã) e que, portanto, não dá para fechar os olhos e fingir que as pessoas não falam desse jeito. 
As correções num vestibular, por exemplo, são contundentes (né Ronan?), o ensino da gramática é, em muitas escolas, de alta qualidade e não se é nada condescendente com os erros gramaticais, mesmo porque a escola é o lugar de se ensinar o que não se aprende na rua, na casa... 
Meu professor de teoria da língua portuguesa dizia sempre: primeiro é necessário aprender o que é certo gramaticalmente, depois você pode "errar". A pessoa que sabe a língua gramaticalmente, sabe o lugar em que pode "errá-la", sabe usá-la com discernimento. Vejam G Rosa que 'errou' lindamente a língua; o homem sabia umas 6 línguas, se não me engano, e como diplomata que era, provavelmente usava no cotidiano a forma mais formal (gostei do trocadilho) da língua.
Sobre a contração de *em um,* preferida nos meios acadêmicos no Brasil, é como o Outsider disse, dá um caráter mais formal (na nossa cabeça). Lembro-me que, assim que cheguei por aqui, o Out, observador como só ele, fez esta pergunta ao Lems, sobre por que  motivo ele sempre escrevia assim e a resposta dele foi como sendo algo inconsciente. (Inconsciente coletivo? )


----------



## jazyk

> Antes pelo contrário, o cuidado que têm em evitar as contracções até dá um tom mais formal à maneira como vocês escrevem.


Não tenho cuidado nenhum. É-me simplesmente mais natural dizer e escrever _em um_ e _de um_.


----------



## Macunaíma

Talvez a razão disso seja porque as formas _em um_ e _de um_ não imponha nenhuma dificuldade à nossa pronúncia brasileira.


----------



## Pedrovski

Eu também não digo "dum", digo "de um".


----------



## Makumbera

Também me é mais natural dizer "em outras", mas "num", "dum"  e "duma" me soam mais naturais. Agora, numa redação eu prefiro escrever sem essas contrações.


----------



## Pedrovski

Tenho encontrado vários exemplos da perca/perda do artigo definido no pt-eu.

Por exemplo:

1) "Para sua segurança..."
2) "Entregamos em sua casa"

Enquanto que no caso Nº 1 penso que se trata de uma excepção (embora acho que também estaria correcto com um "a", no segundo, penso que é a influência Brasileira a fazer-se sentir.

No Wikipédia, há menus como "minha discussão" e "minha história". Quando abordei um dos usurários brasileiros sobre isso, ele disse-me que parecer-lhe-ia muito estranho ter artigos definidos antes.  Mas sendo a Wikipédia para todos os falantes de português, e sendo o uso opcional no Brasil mas obrigatório em Portugal, não faria mais sentido usar sempre o pronome nessas situações?

Já agora, nas leituras de algumas discussões envolvendo brasileiros uma coisa que acho estranho é o facto de até na mesma frase um pronome ter artigo e logo a seguir o outro não ter.
Aliás, isso é o que me mais faz impressão ao ler artigos brasileiros pessoalmente. Talvez por sentir que estão a misturar as regras do português com o inglês, uma impressão errada, mas da qual ainda não me consegui livrar infelizmente.


----------



## Alandria

Pedrovski said:


> Talvez por sentir que estão a misturar as regras do português com o inglês, uma impressão errada, mas da qual ainda não me consegui livrar infelizmente.



Hem? O uso sem o artigo pode ser encontrado em obras de autores antigos do XVIII, a omissão foi apenas uma tendência brasileira, mas que ainda é encontrada na fala, isso não tem nada a ver com inglês.


----------



## Pedrovski

No entanto Alandria, penso que o espanhol também teve alguma influência nessa tendência. Eu não tenho grande fluência no espanhol, mas julgo que eles também não usam os artigos definidos antes dos pronomes.


----------



## Odinh

Pedrovski said:


> Aliás, isso é o que me mais faz impressão ao ler artigos brasileiros pessoalmente. Talvez por sentir que estão a misturar as regras do português com o inglês, uma impressão errada, mas da qual ainda não me consegui livrar infelizmente.


 
Uma vez mais, aquilo que os portugueses costumam chamar de 'brasileirismos', 'brasileirices' etc., atribuindo as diferenças à influência do inglês, por desconhecimento do próprio idioma, na maioria das vezes nada mais é do que estruturas da língua, expressões ou palavras que em Portugal se perderam no tempo, mas que no português brasileiro continuam bem vivas.

Vou transcrever alguns trechos de uma tradução do livro 'Rei Lear' de Shakespeare, em português antigo, que remonta ao séc. XV:

'Quando foi morto rrey Balduc, o voador, rreynou seu filho que ouue nome Leyr.'

'E depois seu padre della en sa velhiçe, filharomlhe seus gemrros a a terra e foy malandante, e ouue a tornar aa mercee delrrey de França e de sa filha...'

'E elles receberomno muy bem e deromlhe todas as cousas que lhe foram mester e homrraromno mentre foy uiuo, e morreo em seu poder.'

Nem é preciso ir tão longe, nos livros do Eça de Queiroz não é nem um pouco incomum encontrar essa omissão.


----------



## kurumin

jazyk said:


> Não tenho cuidado nenhum. É-me simplesmente mais natural dizer e escrever _em um_ e _de um_.


Eu também prefiro as formas EM UM e DE UM.
Na fala rápida pronuncio como [nju~] e [dZju~] 

Quanto às contrações regionais, aceito elas todas: DUMA CASA, VEM NI MIM, PENSE NEU , NUM SEI SE ELE PENSÔ NUMA MININA BAIANA
Em um registro informalíssimo, claro


----------

